# Odom Injury(new update, Odom hopes only 1 or 2 weeks)



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

guys does anyone have a clue on the condition of lamar's knee sprain???is it severe???how long will he be out???


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Odom injury*

I dont really know, but i hope its not serious. Unfortuantely, i dont think he'll be playing tomorrow against the mavs


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

I hope hes ok.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

I have a feeling he might be out for tomorrow's game as well. There was no update at the end of the game, though. So we're all clueless on his status right now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

I just read that he is out for 3-5 months !!!  

[LINK]


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*



Steez said:


> I just read that he is out for 3-5 months !!!
> 
> [LINK]


Nice try. Haha.


----------



## comm (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Odom injury*



Steez said:


> I just read that he is out for 3-5 months !!!
> 
> [LINK]


Dude you scared the crap out of me.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

I heard that LAMAR ODOM JUST A MODERATE SPRAIN


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

That is greate news...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Odom injury*

so he will prob miss a game or 2?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

I think he might sit tomorrow just for precautionary measures, and then return to face, of all teams, the Rockets again Friday night.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

*Got this from another board:*



> Matt "Money" Smith just said it's a grade 1 MCL sprain.
> 
> Everyone, take a sigh of relief. As bad as a knee injury can be, this injury is relatively small.
> 
> 1-3 weeks. MAYBE a month depending on Odom's healing and how well he does in therapy.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

I had this awhile back, was out of action for 3 months  Not even joking here, but I didnt have the high tech therapy etc... just went through regular physio, not serious stuff.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Odom injury*



Steez said:


> *Got this from another board:*


(cries)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

My guess is hes out 2 weeks .


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Odom injury*

Two weeks max unless he tears it more or the doctors misdiagnosed it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

*MCL Injury
What is the medial collateral ligament?*
The medial collateral ligament (MCL) is one of four ligaments that are critical to the stability of the knee joint. A ligament is made of tough fibrous material and functions to control excessive motion by limiting joint mobility. The four major stabilizing ligaments of the knee are the anterior and posterior cruciate ligaments (ACL and PCL, respectively), and the medial and lateral collateral ligaments (MCL and LCL, respectively). 
The medial collateral ligament spans the distance from the end of the femur (thigh bone) to the top of the tibia (shin bone) and is on the inside of the knee joint. The medial collateral ligament resists widening of the inside of the joint, or prevents "opening-up" of the knee. 

*How is the medial collateral ligament injured?*
Because the medial collateral ligament resists widening of the inside of the knee joint, the MCL is usually injured when the outside of the knee joint is struck. This action causes the outside of the knee to buckle, and the inside to widen. When the medial collateral ligament is stretched too far, it is susceptible to tearing and injury. This is the injury seen by the action of "clipping" in a football game. 

An injury to the medial collateral ligament may occur as an isolated injury, or it may be part of a complex injury to the knee. Other ligaments, most commonly the anterior cruciate ligament (ACL), or the meniscus (cartilage), may be torn along with a medial collateral ligament injury. 

*What are the symptoms of a medial collateral ligament injury?*
The most common symptom following a medial collateral ligament injury is pain directly over the ligament. Swelling over the torn ligament may appear, and bruising and generalized joint swelling are common 1 to 2 days after the injury. In more severe injuries, patients may complain that the knee is unstable, or feel as though their knee may 'give out' or buckle. 

Symptoms of a medial collateral ligament injury tend to correlate with the extent of the injury. MCL injuries are graded on a scale of I to III. 

*Grade I MCL Tear*
This is an incomplete tear of the MCL. The tendon is still in continuity, and the symptoms are usually minimal. Patients usually complain of pain with pressure on the MCL, and may be able to return to their sport very quickly. *Most athletes miss 1-2 weeks of play. *


[LINK]


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Odom injury*



Steez said:


> *MCL Injury
> What is the medial collateral ligament?*
> The medial collateral ligament (MCL) is one of four ligaments that are critical to the stability of the knee joint. A ligament is made of tough fibrous material and functions to control excessive motion by limiting joint mobility. The four major stabilizing ligaments of the knee are the anterior and posterior cruciate ligaments (ACL and PCL, respectively), and the medial and lateral collateral ligaments (MCL and LCL, respectively).
> The medial collateral ligament spans the distance from the end of the femur (thigh bone) to the top of the tibia (shin bone) and is on the inside of the knee joint. The medial collateral ligament resists widening of the inside of the joint, or prevents "opening-up" of the knee.
> ...



thank you sir


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

Not a problem.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

Gonna be a tough stretch for us I heard PJ say he expects Odom to miss a month. Alot of road games Kobe not totally healthy, could be real tough. Others are gonna have to step up now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*



> "I don't know exactly when it happened," Odom said. "But I felt like something was really wrong. I have no idea how long it'll be. I've never had anything like this."
> 
> Odom was taken to a hospital for an MRI. The Lakers said Odom suffered a moderate MCL sprain and was flying back to Los Angeles for more tests on Wednesday.
> 
> "He's going to miss some time," Jackson said. "I'll be really happy if he plays again in January."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2695675


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

Says on ESPN that he'll miss about a month. Phil said that he'll be happy if Lamar is back in January.

Man, it was good that we won this game. 4th Q was pathetic.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom injury*

Sucks... that means he will miss the all-star game  He really deserved it.

EDIT: I mean he really deserved the all star game, not the injury.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Odom injury*



Steez said:


> Sucks... that means he will miss the all-star game  He really deserved it.
> 
> EDIT: I mean he really deserved the all star game, not the injury.


We know you meant you thought he deserved the injury. You're horrible.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

It'll be interesting to see who will be inserted in the starting line up. Its either Radman or Mo.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

how about


RONNY TURIAF?


Smush
Kobe
Luke
Ronny
Kwame


Squad with great rebounding and defensive presence. 




I hope to god Phil doesn't start Cookie.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Odom injury*

hm, i think mo evans will start... he's our best bet against dirk. bulky, good footspeed, gives only 4 inches to dirk.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Odom injury*



Steez said:


> I just read that he is out for 3-5 months !!!
> 
> [LINK]


you my friend... *ARE AN *******!!!*


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Odom maybe out for a month*

HOUSTON -- Los Angeles Lakers forward Lamar Odom sprained his right knee in the first quarter of Tuesday's game against the Houston Rockets and coach Phil Jackson said he might be out for more than a month.

Lamar Odom
Forward
Los Angeles Lakers

Profile
2007 SEASON STATISTICS
GM PPG RPG APG FG% FT%
20 18.4 9.1 5.1 .477 .768

The 6-foot-10 Odom, the Lakers' leading rebounder and second-leading scorer, landed awkwardly after Shane Battier blocked his shot on a drive. Odom stayed in the game for another 90 seconds, but the Lakers called a timeout so Odom could come out with 8:31 left.

"I don't know exactly when it happened," Odom said. "But I felt like something was really wrong. I have no idea how long it'll be. I've never had anything like this."

Odom was taken to a hospital for an MRI. The Lakers said Odom suffered a moderate MCL sprain and was flying back to Los Angeles for more tests on Wednesday.

"He's going to miss some time," Jackson said. "I'll be really happy if he plays again in January."

Odom had started all 20 games for the Lakers and is averaging 18 points and nine rebounds per game.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2695675


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

im hearing all sorts of different things.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

We can merge this with the "Odom Injury" thread...same thing is posted over there with the same link.

Anyway, I just hope the Lakers play well without him and maintain their level of play and confidence.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

:nonono: :nonono: :uhoh:  :frown:  :no: :rant: :curse: :wahmbulance:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

The ESPN sports ticker shows he is out *atleast *1 month.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

well this sucks. i just htought too, what if kobe gets injured.. then our season is definitely tanked.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

Seems like some sorces are saying probably the end of this month (which isnt that bad), or a month total (as in 4 weeks) to come back. I hope it isn't either. Not having Lamar Odom means we will be road kill durning this part of the season. We hit the road, have a tough trip comming up soon....

Lamar Odom is as much apart of, if not more so in some cases the wins the Lakers have gotten this season. Especally since Kobe has been far from 100 percent.

I hope we here more tommarow. Sometimes these rumors that leak out are a bit overboard, (or down played...), and tommarow hopefully there will be some better news to look forward to.

:boohoo2:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Odom injury*

Time for our boy Ronny to step it up.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Odom maybe out for a month*

No, Jackson did not say "at least" a month or any such thing. He doesn't know any better than anyone else here does. Only Odom knows best, and even he doesn't know exactly how his sprain is going to heal. It's difficult to tell. 

Boy, just reading this forum and carefully listening to Phil Jackson's actual comments keeps me far better informed than either ESPN or Yahoo! sports web sites could ever hope to. Mass media is still really sloppy. Glad I'm out of there.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Odom injury*

Time for all of the bench to contribute.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

All threads merged into this one.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> Coach Phil Jackson said Odom would be out until January. But Odom said that was just Jackson being pessimistic. "Maybe a week or two," Odom said, adding, "I'm trying to be optimistic."


LINK


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

YAY a week or two i can do but not like a month..ahhh...i got tickets to go see the lakers in minnesota...5 rows behind the lakers bench...oooo i cant wait


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Another ****ing injury. Oh well, it could have been worse. I think Lamar will get back faster than Phil envisioned. Lamar does everything for us, so we are going to have to get his contributions from other players. Im sure Kobe wont mind trying to take a few extra shots a game. Im looking for Luke to step it up and fill in where Odom left on assists and boards, and even in playmaking.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_4836316

out until mid january.. so a month it will be.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, probably 2 weeks like I said. Odom would know better than anyone, but he needs to be careful or he could end up misdiagnosing his MCL's strength.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hopefully he comes back like first week of January...that would be nice...


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

this is a terrible development for the lakers, but i feel the bench, with Phil's guidance, can step up for Lamar. He was able to guide the bulls during a time when pippen and sometimes kukoc was injured during the course of the season. If #24 remains healthy and Bynum, Walton, Parker can be consistent, Lamar's absence can be somewhat compensated. A month won't be too long. at least its not a season ending injury. the timing however is horrible. just as we are about to plunge into the road game heavy schedule.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

One month cut down to only two weeks? I love Odom's optimism, and his drive to get back onto the floor, but this injury isn't something to play around with. I'm not saying that Odom will definetly not be ready to play in two weeks, but I just don't want him to rush back and reagrivate the injury. Either way, I wish the best for the guy. Hopefully he makes the right decision


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

What would you fantasy owners suggest someone with Lamar to do? Should I try to trade him or drop him for a week or 2?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Get al jefferson off of free agent list and wait until Odom is healthy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

so what's the update on lamar? there's not much talk about how far he is in rehabbing... damn, i want lamar back.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> so what's the update on lamar? there's not much talk about how far he is in rehabbing... damn, i want lamar back.


Yep. Odom has disappeared without a trace


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Guess you guys missed yesterdays Laker Report:

That the Lakers are winning without Lamar Odom is worth noting, although they'd obviously like him back. He did not travel with the team for the six-game trip, staying in Los Angeles for therapy and rest.

He suffered a sprained knee ligament Dec. 12 against Houston and is expected to miss four to eight weeks.

"We'll probably know something after the new year, a little bit [about] how things are going," Jackson said. "The minimum of a month is kind of like a parameter. There's a possibility of two months, so we're not, like, saying, 'Jan. 12, he's going to be back,' or whatever the date was. We just know that this is something that we'll just have to wait."


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sean said:


> "We'll probably know something after the new year, a little bit [about] how things are going," Jackson said. "The minimum of a month is kind of like a parameter. There's a possibility of two months, so we're not, like, saying, 'Jan. 12, he's going to be back,' or whatever the date was. We just know that this is something that we'll just have to wait."


I seriously hope this doesnt stretch out to more than a month.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

geesh when is odom coming back? and kwame?

i think it' a max of 2 weeks for lamar now right? i hope so at least. we should be back to full strength in 2 weeks.. but will we be?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

afobisme said:


> geesh when is odom coming back? and kwame?
> 
> i think it' a max of 2 weeks for lamar now right? i hope so at least. we should be back to full strength in 2 weeks.. but will we be?


Center Kwame Brown appears to be somewhat ahead of schedule in his return from a severely sprained ankle.

The Lakers declined to provide a timetable when Brown was injured, but such sprains usually take four to six weeks to heal. He has been out since Dec. 31, when he landed awkwardly after blocking the shot of Philadelphia 76ers guard Andre Miller.

"I think he's making good progress," Jackson said.

The Lakers, who begin a three-game trip Wednesday in San Antonio, decided later in the day against bringing Brown on the trip.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,7420761.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba



Odom said he was about a week and a half from returning after a sprained ligament in his right knee has kept him sidelined since Dec. 12.

Jackson recently said he hoped Odom would be back in time for the Lakers' eight-game trip that begins Jan. 30 in New York.

"Hopefully, I can beat his timeline," Odom said.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...658.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------

